# My new 2012 TTRS



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

More info and photos to follow, will pick later today. Watching Rangers and Cardinals game now.


----------



## Riz1 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Congrats*

Is that Monza silver? Post more pictures when you can.


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

congrats, look forward to seeing more pics. :thumbup:


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Very nice!! Is that a fixed rear spoiler? No more automatic spoilers?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

manuel said:


> Very nice!! Is that a fixed rear spoiler? No more automatic spoilers?


RS comes with a fixed spoiler. The usual automatic one is an option (spoiler delete option, as they call it).


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks, had to go back to service same day I picked up (Friday). MAF sensor went bad.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

nj_v-dub said:


> Thanks, had to go back to service same day I picked up (Friday). MAF sensor went bad.


What wass the symptom?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

nj_v-dub said:


> Thanks, had to go back to service same day I picked up (Friday). MAF sensor went bad.


Umm, AFAIK the TTRS does not have a MAF. It's got two MAP sensors instead.


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Check engine light came on, yes you're right (manifold absolute pressure sensor)


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Comes with Toyo T1's, not the overrated Michelin's.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful car, do you have anymore pictures? :thumbup:


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice pics, thank you. Hope everything worked out alright.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


> Beautiful car, do you have anymore pictures? :thumbup:


Why certainly!...Oh wait that wasn't meant for me was it?!?!:wave:


----------



## Don Neri (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratz man, beautiful!


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Any more photos? I have the exact same combo due at my dealer 11/25


----------



## mumanoff (Jan 22, 2012)

*I Have One Coming*

Taking delivery shortly, Monza Silver but not with Titanium package. Do you have any side shots? Thinking of possibly upgrading wheels. By the way I live in Tenafly. You?


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Monza Silver*

First look, do like. 

Very nice!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

nj_v-dub said:


> Comes with Toyo T1's, not the overrated Michelin's.


 


Car is beautiful in silver.....great choice. I think the Toyo's are a good tire choice too....except they wear kinda fast.


----------

